# Driver Cmos o TLL? que es , Como se usa?



## fabi_Rata_Blanca (Nov 29, 2006)

hola a todos, les cuento que soy nuevo y requiero su ayuda ya que de electronica soy re principiante, el tema es asi

estoy aciendo un tacometro digital para mi auto que baje de internet, el tema es asi, 

esta formado por un microcontrolador pic, el cual cumple la funcion de voltimetro de 4 digitos.

el otro circuito que interviene es uno que transformadorrma las RPM del motor en Volts, ej

a 1500 RPM el circuito emite 1.5 Volts, los cuales entran en el pic el cual muertra esta lectura en 4 display. la pregunta es la sig:

el pic en su entrada no soporta mas de 5Volts, y al tener mi Renault 11 enfierrado tira 7500 RPM, por lo cual al pic le entrarian 7.5Volts.

para eviar que este PIC se queme el autor del Proyecto sugiere colocar un Driver TLL o CMOS entre el pic y el circuito que emite las RPM en Volts.

el problema es que yo no se ni lo que es un Driver ni como se usan, por lo que pido su ayuda.

les dejo las paginas donde saque el tacometro por si les sirve

tacometro PIC 16F628:  http://www.josepino.com/pic_projects/indexsp.pl?tachometer2.jps

circuito RPM to Volts:  http://www.josepino.com/pic_projects/indexsp.pl?tachometer_driver.jps

espero me ayuden porque tengo todo casi listo y me falta eso solamente. ayudenmeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeee


----------



## MaMu (Dic 2, 2006)

El driver CMOS , TTL. Se sugiere para adaptar los niveles de tension. Los niveles CMOS son de mayor tension que los TTL, por lo tanto, el driver sirve para convertir una señal CMOS a una TTL. 

Saludos.


----------



## Apollo (Dic 3, 2006)

Hola a todos   

La razón principal por la que no podrías utilizar buffers TTL o CMOS en este caso es porque la entrada de tu pic es análogica, y los buffers son digitales, aunque existen buffer combinados para compatibilizar dos voltajes diferentes, éstos sólo responden al umbral de estados ALTO y BAJO, la entrada de tu pic varía desde, por ejemplo, 1.5V hasta 7.5 o más. A la salida de los buffers obtendrías sólo dos valores, 5 o 0 volts.

Desde mi humilde punto de vista necesitarías usar OpAmps para hacer el efecto, posiblemente un seguidor de voltaje con bajo offset o un comparador con referencia de 5V (El máximo de la entrada de tu PIC).

Necesitas un circuito que pueda recibir en la entrada de 0 a 7.5V y a la salida entregue de 0 a 5V, pero que haga la conversión lineal de las dos escalas, para que la relación quede intacta.

Espero y te sea útil esta información
Saludos al foro


----------

